# Birthday Apples



## chilerelleno (Nov 11, 2018)

Today my younger son turned 13, and he wanted Apple Pies for his birthday.

What the heck, a teenager already?!
And talking excitedly about a driver's permit at 15, add some more gray hairs to the beard.

 Apple Pies, these types of  birthday wishes I can handle.
He received his main gift earlier in the year, concert tickets for _Imagine Dragons_.

One crusted and two crumbles.
The whole house smells fantastic.


----------



## 6GRILLZNTN (Nov 11, 2018)

Dang those look good.  Pass along a Happy Birthday for me!


----------



## Winterrider (Nov 11, 2018)

Happy Birthday to the "teenager" !


----------



## normanaj (Nov 11, 2018)

Nice!

HBD to your son.


----------



## crazymoon (Nov 29, 2018)

CR, great looking pies, wanna adopt me ? :)


----------



## browneyesvictim (Nov 29, 2018)

Great lookin pies Chile!
but... er… um...
At 13... might want to keep your eye on the pies, and that he hasn't seen any American Pie movies. Just sayin.
Happy birthday anyway!


----------



## GaryHibbert (Dec 7, 2018)

Good looking pies John.  Apple crumble is my favorite.
And a late happy B-day to your son.  I like his attitude.  He wanted apple pies not an apple pie.  LOL
Gary


----------



## chilerelleno (Dec 7, 2018)

Lol.... One pie doesn't even go around at our house.
Thanks Gary, I'll pass it on.


----------



## Bearcarver (Dec 7, 2018)

Beautiful Pies, John!!!!
Hey---I'll be 70 on Jan 3rd!!! :rolleyes:

Bear


----------



## chilerelleno (Dec 7, 2018)

Bearcarver said:


> Beautiful Pies, John!!!!
> Hey---I'll be 70 on Jan 3rd!!! :rolleyes:
> 
> Bear


Thank you John, 
I know bears are connoisseurs of apple pies. 
70? Heck, I'm only 20yrs behind ya...  Pops.


----------



## chilerelleno (Dec 7, 2018)

Holly2015 said:


> Darn fine looking pies. Happy BD to the boy.





5GRILLZNTN said:


> Dang those look good.  Pass along a Happy Birthday for me!





Winterrider said:


> Happy Birthday to the "teenager" !





normanaj said:


> Nice!
> 
> HBD to your son.


Thanks guys, I'll pass the HB's on to him.


----------



## chilerelleno (Dec 7, 2018)

crazymoon said:


> CR, great looking pies, wanna adopt me ? :)


Thanks CR,
let me consult my wife on that matter and I'll get back to ya.


browneyesvictim said:


> Great lookin pies Chile!
> but... er… um...
> At 13... might want to keep your eye on the pies, and that he hasn't seen any American Pie movies. Just sayin.
> Happy birthday anyway!


Thanks Bev.
No, thankfully he hasn't seen any of the American Pie movies.:eek:


----------



## kelbro (Dec 8, 2018)

Crumbles or crust is about equal to the Ginger or Mary Ann decision.

I've always voted - Both!


----------



## Bearcarver (Dec 8, 2018)

chilerelleno said:


> Thank you John,
> I know bears are connoisseurs of apple pies.
> 70? Heck, I'm only 20yrs behind ya...  Pops.




SHHhhhh---Don't tell the Ranger about the Pies in your "Pic-a-Nic" Basket!!!

Bear


----------



## chilerelleno (Dec 8, 2018)

kelbro said:


> Crumbles or crust is about equal to the Ginger or Mary Ann decision.
> 
> I've always voted - Both!


LMAO...  But if you could only have one?
Mary Ann = Crumbles every time.


----------



## chilerelleno (Dec 8, 2018)

Bearcarver said:


> SHHhhhh---Don't tell the Ranger about the Pies in your "Pic-a-Nic" Basket!!!
> 
> Bear


LOL... It'd be more like, "Don't tell the Ranger I fed the Bear."


----------

